
Crapcost – The Real Cost of Things - mudachief
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;crapcost.com<p>The long and boring description<p>Crap cost is an app that aims to raise awareness to the high level of consumerism of our current society.<p>Through a very simple approach and without focusing on how much something costs we let the user know for how long he or she must work in order to be able to buy said item. This perspective, we believe, might offer a different look on what things really cost.<p>We aim to inspire people not to buy more useless things and preserve their time, which is the one truly scarce resource we possess, and the planet!<p>TLDR;<p>An app who aims to raise awareness to the high level of consumerism
======
jaclaz
I _strangely_ can do the same as your "app" (or "site"?) on a calculator and I
am not even that bad at doing it mentally (approximated).

~~~
mudachief
It's not strange at all. You can probably mentally track your money and I bet
you have a bank account :P

Now seriously, the goal here is for people to install it as a native app on
mobile and whenever they are about to buy some crap, just open it and insert
the price to "figure out the real cost".

Cheers

------
assurancetourix
Yeah.. 2 years and 1 week to buy a Tesla model 3 supposing that I don't buy
anything else...

Life is so unfair. haha!

Great idea by the way!

------
kingmoseph
Interesting concept as a way to raise awareness. Do you have any plans to
further develop it?

